# $5,500 to spend on Speakers and Subs. Please Help.



## HomeMadeTheaters (Jun 30, 2014)

Hello Everyone! I have been lurking on this forum for several years now, absorbing a wealth of information given by so many. It is now time for me to build my second home theater but with a little more oomph. The room I am working with is 18x20 with 10' ceilings. So far I have decided on an Epson 5030ub and a 120" Stewart screen. I currently have a budget of $5,500 for speakers and two subs. The system will be in a dedicated theater. So, I will need recommendations on the best speakers and subs for just movies. I can't decide on a 5.2 or 7.2 system. All tips, advice, and information welcomed (good/bad). Thank you all for your time and expertise. 

Sal


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

I own and recommend Rythmik subs. As for speakers, my choice was Ascend Acoustics Sierra 2's and Horizon center. Others to look at include: SVS, Chane (Arx), Golden Ear and Definitive Tech.
I'd go with a 7.2 system, especially with Dolby Atmos on the horizon. I went with Axiom quadropoles for surrounds - really fill the room with ambience.
I would also make room treatments a priority if you want to get the most out of your system. GIK acoustics offers about the most bang for the buck, and offers free room analysis . Best of luck!


----------



## HomeMadeTheaters (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks Vidiot33! I have been interested in the ascends for quite sometime. The main systems I've been looking at are the Klipsch rf-82, ascends, KEF, paradigm, and Polk. I can up my budget up to $7,500 but would ideally like to stay around $5-6k. Which Rythmik sub do you have? I've been looking at svs, hsu, and Rythmik. Thanks again for all your help. :T


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

I would seriously take a look at the latest Atmos capable Pioneer Elite's designed by Andrew Jones: http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Speakers/Elite+Speakers/SP-EBS73-LR

My son bought a pair of the lowly SP-BS21-LR book shelves for $129 a pair and I was blown away by how good they sound for the money. My guess is the new Atmos capable Elite versions will be very special for price. The book shelves linked above list for $749 a pair but I am sure will perform way above their price point.

As for subs there are so many on the market today you cannot really go wrong with any of the ID brands: Chane, PSA, HSU, SVS... the list is long. My advice is for your size room spend the majority of your speaker budget on the subs. You can never go too big or have too much woofage for HT. In fact I would spend at least $2-2.5K of your budget on two capable subs and the remainder on the mains and surrounds.

JD
JD


----------



## HomeMadeTheaters (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks JD! Just looked into those speakers and what a cool technology. I am going to look into them a little more but a do appreciate the advice very much. I agree on the subs as well. Out of the list of subs you gave me, any particular sub that jumps out to you?
Thanks,
Sal


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, since I have a pair of the previous version of these: http://www.chanemusiccinema.com/chane-subwoofer-systems/Power-Package-Four in my HT I am of course biased in saying you would be hard pressed to get more visceral bass for your room for just over two grand. If you really do not have the room for the ported set you can step down to the sealed power package two but believe me, the impact you get from a pair of the vented 18's is just unbelievable. So far everyone that has sampled it in my 18x24' dedicated HT has been blown away, literally. Of course you can always qualify for the ultimate Chane giveaway right here on this site and win a set. Either way you will be very happy.

Take a look at the Theater 10's as well. A pair of the vented 18" subs make perfect stands for these. 

JD


----------



## HomeMadeTheaters (Jun 30, 2014)

You sir, are on the rich track. I am very interested now! No… They aren't the prettiest things. But they do look impressive! Back to google. Thanks JD


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Ditto on Chane. 

They have some nice package deals going on. Give Jon & Craig a call & actually talk to them about your room & what you need/want/expect. Jon is prototyping an L7 currently (better bass extension & increased SPL), I've already told him I want to try the 1st pair! 

Just make sure you can listen to what ever you buy in your room & be able to return them if they don't please you.


----------



## HomeMadeTheaters (Jun 30, 2014)

anyone have some information on Power Sound Audio subs?


----------



## HomeMadeTheaters (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks Tonto, you make a great point. I will definitely give them a call.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Tom Vodhanel developed PSA & is one of our sponsors.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/forum-announcements-news/59537-power-sound-audio-new-sponsor-hts.html

He got his start building subs & selling them ID (SVSubwoofers.com) around 20 years ago. He built a strong name for himself because of his quality SW's & excellent customer service. Buisness got really big & he eventally sold it to the current owner (don't know any particulars about that).

Now that his non-compete clause has ended, he has gotten back into what he loves/is good at. Namely great subs that are value priced. There are several reputable ID SW companies, he is one I can recommend without hesitation. He is also the kind of guy you can just pick up the phone & call, tell him what you want, and get a straight up recommendation for a product. Call him, you wont regret it.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

HomeMadeTheaters said:


> Thanks Vidiot33! I have been interested in the ascends for quite sometime. The main systems I've been looking at are the Klipsch rf-82, ascends, KEF, paradigm, and Polk. I can up my budget up to $7,500 but would ideally like to stay around $5-6k. Which Rythmik sub do you have? I've been looking at svs, hsu, and Rythmik. Thanks again for all your help. :T


You're most welcome. I have the 15" sealed Rythmik subs, but if you're mostly using them for movies, you'll want to consider the 15" ported subs, which are designed for movies. Of your list, the Kilpsch's will sound the brightest, but be the most efficient. It would be wise to audition them before buying to ensure that this particular sound is something that appeals to you.


----------



## ramchip0007 (Jul 6, 2014)

If it were me ,I would build my own stuff, more boom for the buck . I think the I nuke nu6000dsp would power the subs or sub. build a sono tube for the low stuff . you can buy speaker kits at madisound , If I were to buy premade stuff to go loud and clean for my movie room I would buy good used JBL gear.this might be better than building. I use a set of jbl's that are for keybords and electric drums they have 18" subs 10 mids and horns .I have seen these sell on ebay for around $1000. I think they were like $5000 in the 80's , that would be like $15000 today. They put out a ton of clean sound . I could not imagine 4 of them, I don't think you Would need a sub. And with these you could upgrade to more modern drivers if you felt a need to. When buying jbl do youre home work ,they made a ton of stuff some cheap and some $20000 a pair stuff.


----------



## HomeMadeTheaters (Jun 30, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks ramchip! I'm actually in the process of building a martysub with 18" sub and nuke3000dsp amp. So far so good! Ill post the results.


----------



## ramchip0007 (Jul 6, 2014)

Cool, With that kind of change to spend , I would take a good look at a used a/b or a class amp. I Just bought a PA5 and a PA1 Nakamichi amps the sq and power makes my Yamaha rxz1 sound bad, well almost. You can get a set of these on ebay for around $1500. and $ 300 or $400 for a prepro. Add 4 of those huge JBL's if you can find them and power the subs with an inuke nu46000 ,it would audio bliss. I bet if you bought new stuff it would take $35000 or more in gear to match it. You can always build youre own cabs and add the Jbl drivers of youre choice. This old stuff was made to last , I guess that's why its still around .


----------

